# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  BitDefender,AntiVir - Trojan.Pws.Delf.10

## Зайцев Олег

Детектирует VDialer3.exe как трояна Trojan.Pws.Delf.10. Это на самом деле "VDialer 3.9.8 Full version" (http://v-programs.narod.ru/vdialer3.html) - утилитка для дозвонки до провайдера и ведения статистики.

*AntiVir 7.3.0.15 12.15.2006 TR/PSW.Delf.10* 
Authentium 4.93.8 12.14.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.892.0 12.15.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 12.15.2006  no virus found 
*BitDefender 7.2 12.15.2006 Trojan.Pws.Delf.10* 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 12.14.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 12.15.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 12.15.2006  no virus found 
eSafe 7.0.14.0 12.14.2006 suspicious Trojan/Worm 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.73.86 12.15.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 30.3.3252 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 4.0 12.15.2006 Heuristic.Win32.Dialer 
Fortinet 2.82.0.0 12.15.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 12.14.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot4 4.2.1.29 12.14.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus T3.1.0.26 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 12.15.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4919 12.14.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1804 12.15.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1924 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Norman 5.80.02 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Prevx1 V2 12.15.2006  no virus found 
Sophos 4.12.0 12.14.2006  no virus found 
Sunbelt 2.2.907.0 11.30.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 6.0.3.132 12.14.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 12.14.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.1 12.14.2006  no virus found 
VirusBuster 4.3.19:9 12.14.2006 no virus found

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lioha

zdrw,znaew gde mozno uznat vsiu informaciju o trajane esli  znaew napiwi mne na mail [email protected] zaranie spasibo

----------


## pig

Об императоре Траяне, наверное, в Википедии. О троянах - в вирусной энциклопедии.

----------

